# Saya question



## enrico l (Aug 2, 2022)

Is there a place where people sell sayas on this forum? If this is not the correct thread to ask on I’m sorry. But I’m looking to get some sayas for about 4-5 knives and was planning on just ordering from CKC. Just figured I’d ask around.

Thanks


----------



## Se1ryu (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes, I think we have a lot of saya and handle makers in this forum. You can contact Edro (Edro made) since you live in the US. I have one from EDRO made, well crafted .
Or you can ask @JoBone if you want some custom handle. IDK if he make sayas too


----------

